# Job Offer



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi everyone,
My husband and I have been applying for jobs for almost three months now and no joy. He is a mechanic and I am an accounts technician. We are planning on travellling over for a few weeks at end of February to see if he can get a job offer face to face. We have more or less decided to take on the assistance of an immigration consultant who is charging us in stage payments. My question is where should we plan to head for once we arrive in Canada, and do you think that he will be successful or is it a waste of time? He is not eligible to apply as a skilled worker and neither am I. We really want to emigrate as things have been bad for us in Ireland for over a year now. I have lots of experience of Ontario as I have been there many times before but it was a long time ago and we really don't know what area to concentrate on when we land. If it all goes well we are hoping to come home with a job offer and start the ball rollling, do u think this is very optimistic or is it possible? Any advice greatly appreciated. Thanx


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

LindaDoyle said:


> Hi everyone,
> My husband and I have been applying for jobs for almost three months now and no joy. He is a mechanic and I am an accounts technician. We are planning on travellling over for a few weeks at end of February to see if he can get a job offer face to face. We have more or less decided to take on the assistance of an immigration consultant who is charging us in stage payments. My question is where should we plan to head for once we arrive in Canada, and do you think that he will be successful or is it a waste of time? He is not eligible to apply as a skilled worker and neither am I. We really want to emigrate as things have been bad for us in Ireland for over a year now. I have lots of experience of Ontario as I have been there many times before but it was a long time ago and we really don't know what area to concentrate on when we land. If it all goes well we are hoping to come home with a job offer and start the ball rollling, do u think this is very optimistic or is it possible? Any advice greatly appreciated. Thanx


There's no doubt that the consensus is that applying for jobs in Canada is best done face to face. Heavy Duty Equipment Mechanics are on THE LIST but I assume from your post that your husband's not that type of mechanic. From finding a job perspective I think you'd be better sticking to the most economically vibrant Provinces, (Ont, BC and Alberta).
I would be lying if I said it wouldn't be very tough. IMO, your chances of visiting and returning with a job offer are probably less than 50%. Have a look at Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | Monster.ca
Personally I would counsel you against using Immigration Consultant(s). They are renowned for taking your money and having you do all the legwork. In most cases they charge large amounts just to audit your application forms/submission.
I wish you much good luck in your endeavour.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I know the newcommers welcoming centre here in Oakville offers courses to landed immigrants who are accountants, because they are not entitled to work in Canada without passing an exam? This might reduce your chances of finding a job as an accountant to zero, so have you required about that? Do you know that you are entitled to work here as an accountant?


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

EVHB said:


> I know the newcommers welcoming centre here in Oakville offers courses to landed immigrants who are accountants, because they are not entitled to work in Canada without passing an exam? This might reduce your chances of finding a job as an accountant to zero, so have you required about that? Do you know that you are entitled to work here as an accountant?


Hi, Im only an accounts technician, so Im not a qualified accountant. I will have my diploma in Business in May and if I do another year I will have a degree in business. Unfortunately i don't think my accounts technician qualification stands for a whole lot in Canada but hopefully my husband's mechanics will. Thx for your reply.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Sorry, don't know a lot about accounting related jobs.
But here's some more information, maybe there's something in it for you too!:
MCI - Ontario Bridge Training


----------



## dirtyghettokid (Nov 2, 2010)

if you are under 35, why not visit usit.ie and apply for the canada 2011 program when it opens shortly?
you can go to canada for a year and if you get a good job while there, you could apply for a work permit then when the year is up? though i'm not entirely sure. i've heard reports that people on the U35 visa have to leave canada at the end.
but someone i know from here in ireland left in 06 on the u35 visa and is still there now...


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

dirtyghettokid said:


> if you are under 35, why not visit usit.ie and apply for the canada 2011 program when it opens shortly?
> you can go to canada for a year and if you get a good job while there, you could apply for a work permit then when the year is up? though i'm not entirely sure. i've heard reports that people on the U35 visa have to leave canada at the end.
> but someone i know from here in ireland left in 06 on the u35 visa and is still there now...


Unfortunately we are both 39 so that's hard luck. Yep, I know lots of people who have gone on the under 35 visas with little or no skills and gotten visas within a few months. I know of a couple of young fellas who went out recently and brought their girlfriends with them, and neither have any skills to offer. Its so frustrating. Have been online all weekend checking out different areas and it looks like there's a lot of opportunity for mechanics in Manitoba/Winnipeg so we are thinking of trying there first. Ontario looks doubtful cos its very regulated. We are gonna chance going over for the few weeks at end of Feb and see how we get on. Wish I was 35 again, eh? Thx for the post tho'


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

its very frustrating linda im a midwife here in uk but to register over in ab, canada there are alot of exams to be sat cost 1000 of dollars!! plus there are many more requirements!! They dont make is easy for us skilled people! im going over to join my hubby who applied for a job advertised in uk papers at xmas he has been there for 2 months now. Im more skilled than him but i will prob end up working in a shop somewhere seems such a waste!


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

Jennianne said:


> its very frustrating linda im a midwife here in uk but to register over in ab, canada there are alot of exams to be sat cost 1000 of dollars!! plus there are many more requirements!! They dont make is easy for us skilled people! im going over to join my hubby who applied for a job advertised in uk papers at xmas he has been there for 2 months now. Im more skilled than him but i will prob end up working in a shop somewhere seems such a waste!


Hi, whats your husband doing over there? And what part is he in? Does he like it? What kind of visa did he get? Sorry for all the questions but I guess thats why this forum is so useful....cos I don't know anyone over there who I can actually ask. What newspaper did he get the job out of? Thx.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

hiya he is in edmonton, alberta working as a glazier! he went on a work visa (lmo) job was advertised in sun newspaper job section week before xmas he seems to like it esp have a secure income here he was self-employed and work had dried up!!!! he bought a car at weekend and now he just needs to find somewhere to live so we can go over too! we know no-one over there either but have met some people on here who im now in contact with on facebook!


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

Jennianne said:


> hiya he is in edmonton, alberta working as a glazier! he went on a work visa (lmo) job was advertised in sun newspaper job section week before xmas he seems to like it esp have a secure income here he was self-employed and work had dried up!!!! he bought a car at weekend and now he just needs to find somewhere to live so we can go over too! we know no-one over there either but have met some people on here who im now in contact with on facebook!


sounds good. My hubby is a mechanic and has done auto glazing but thats the closest thing to glazing he knows Im afraid. Alberta seems to be a good place by all accounts, I know of another couple who've gone there too and have found work to be no problem so if we don't have any luck in Manitoba/Winnipeg we are gonna try Alberta in the Summer time. Hope it all works out for you guys. Keep in touch.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

my hubby says the free papers there are full of jobs!!!!!


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

Jennianne said:


> my hubby says the free papers there are full of jobs!!!!!


That sounds very promising. I must try get my hands on some of them. Thx a mill for that info. We have hired an immigration consultant, maybe he would post them over to us. Thx again. I feel a lot more confident having had this conversation with you this evening.

Best wishes. Linda & James Doyle


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

glad we didnta hve to do that i went to an info night a few months back and they charge a fortune!! good luck with your move! you can find me on face book [email protected] x


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

Jennianne said:


> glad we didnta hve to do that i went to an info night a few months back and they charge a fortune!! good luck with your move! you can find me on face book [email protected] x


Will do. Im a facebook addict so I will look you up and we can chat there maybe - who knows - might end up in Alberta if Manitoba doesn't happen for us. Im dying to get out there. Cannot stop thinking about it day and night. Take care and catch u on FB.


----------



## leavingonajetplane (Nov 10, 2010)

sorry to hijack just wondering about the usit u35 visa, is it possible to apply for pr whilst on this visa or would you have to apply for twp first?

myself & partner u35 & working but im worried that the labor market opinion wont be favorable for either of our occupations


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

leavingonajetplane said:


> sorry to hijack just wondering about the usit u35 visa, is it possible to apply for pr whilst on this visa or would you have to apply for twp first?
> 
> myself & partner u35 & working but im worried that the labor market opinion wont be favorable for either of our occupations


Sorry I don't know the answer to this question but if you post it up yourself on a thread Auld Yin will probably be able to help you to answer it.

Best of luck.


----------



## dirtyghettokid (Nov 2, 2010)

if i knew what pr and twp was i could prob help.
but mainly the U35 visa is a working HOLIDAY visa for one year.


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

dirtyghettokid said:


> if i knew what pr and twp was i could prob help.
> but mainly the U35 visa is a working HOLIDAY visa for one year.


I have heard of some people applying for extensions when the year is up but other than that, can't help. Sorry.


----------



## dirtyghettokid (Nov 2, 2010)

LindaDoyle said:


> I have heard of some people applying for extensions when the year is up but other than that, can't help. Sorry.


dont know about extensions, but if you can get a job that will sponsor you for a work permit you can stay on that way. from what i've heard on the boards here in ireland is that once the year is up you gotta leave the country


----------

